# Chiquita has chicks!!



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I am so happy all 3 of chiquita's eggs hatched 1st egg hatched 12-13,15,and the 16th today!! They are all healthy and both parents are feeding them as they are always good parents untill the chicks grow feathers then chiquita plucks them, so I always end up handfeeding and would love to experiance the chicks coming out of the box but it never happens that way. Well I will post pictures soon. Melissa


----------



## Lola's_mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

Congrats on the new arrivals! Definitely post pictures when you can. Sounds like you've been through this process before...Must be a lot of fun to see them grow up!


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrads.. I know what a wonderful feeling it is... My little ones are 3 weeks.. and so full of personality...


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Can hardly wait for the pics


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Congratulations! I am happy to hear they hatched, so when do we get to see pictures??????


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Yeah chicks  Where is the pic's


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

heres a pic of 2 of them as the other didn't get in the picture as he was to wet to put in the pic last night cause he just hatched and I didn't want him to chill!! They are getting big and such but this time I won't hold them till they get bigger as I don't want her to pluck them and I want to see if this helps not handling them till later!! Melissa


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Well chiquita's chicks are big now they weigh about 35 grams and have there eyes open except for one, sadly she has plucked them again and I hope she will grow out of this!! They just have wing feathers and look like vultures and sound like mad snakes hissing!! LOL


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

with this being her 2nd time plucking she may just pluck other clutches


----------

